# Handel's Water Music



## UnTalBilly

Hi I need a recommendation to get started on Handel's Water Music. Help much appreciated


----------



## Pugg

UnTalBilly said:


> Hi I need a recommendation to get started on Handel's Water Music. Help much appreciated












One of my favourites, just about to spin next.


----------



## JSBach85

There are lots of excellent recordings of Handel's Water Music:

This is the one I own:

Pinnock / The English Concert









Other recordings to recommend:

Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin









Minkowski / Les Musiciens du Louvre









Hogwood / The Academy of Ancient Music









Savall / Le Concert des Nations


----------



## jegreenwood

This one seems to have had several album covers over the years. I chose the one I have.









Very nice performance. Very nice sound.


----------



## Heck148

for complete H2O music:
Kober/Cicago Chamber 
Can Beinum/Concertgebouw orch..

For suite: Boulez/NYPO is very good ...note, I always prefer modern instruments over HIP.


----------



## The Wolf

I have this and its OK (was one of my firsts recordings with Harnoncourt)


----------



## JSBach85

jegreenwood said:


> This one seems to have had several album covers over the years. I chose the one I have.
> 
> View attachment 99145
> 
> 
> Very nice performance. Very nice sound.


Good one. I have always had the feeling that Mcgegan is underrated but I do like lots of recordings of him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heck148 said:


> .
> 
> For suite: Boulez/NYPO is very good ...note, I always prefer modern instruments over HIP.


Boulez conducted the Water Music? I'm going to have to look that one up.

My personal preference is Gardiner's recording.


----------



## Heliogabo

Manxfeeder said:


> Boulez conducted the Water Music? I'm going to have to look that one up.
> 
> My personal preference is Gardiner's recording.


In fact Boulez recorded twice the Water music: one with NYPO, and one with the Hague Philarmonic Orchestra.


----------



## jegreenwood

Heliogabo said:


> In fact Boulez recorded twice the Water music: one with NYPO, and one with the Hague Philarmonic Orchestra.


I have the NYPO version on SACD (purchased around 2001, when it may have been the only Baroque music available on SACD). Haven't listened to it in years.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorite complete version : Van Beinum & Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam on Epic lp.
My favorite suite version : Szell/London Symphony on London/Decca lp.


----------



## Taplow

All of the good HIP performances that I am aware of or own have already been mentioned. I generally can't stand Baroque music played on modern instruments, but the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra at least play it in a vaguely baroque style:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I also enjoy it being performed by Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra:


----------



## Heck148

Taplow said:


> All of the good HIP performances that I am aware of or own have already been mentioned. I generally can't stand Baroque music played on modern instruments, but the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra at leanst play it in a vaguely baroque style:


the Orpheus version is very good...I like the complete version better than the suite, however...


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> All of the good HIP performances that I am aware of or own have already been mentioned. I generally can't stand Baroque music played on modern instruments, but the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra at least play it in a vaguely baroque style:


Was just about to post this one, so +1


----------



## Josquin13

Both Pinnock and Hogwood made good pioneering period recordings back in the 1980s, though some listeners may find Pinnock a bit square today. Of the two, I probably prefer Hogwood in the Water Music (though I go back and forth between the two). Gardiner's Water Music from 1991 is also good. In recent years, I've been most especially impressed by the following period recordings (& possibly in the following order of preference, though it depends on the day...), all of which I'd recommend sampling from:

1) L’Arte dell’Arco, Federico Guglielmo on the CPO label: at first, this performance took some getting used to, but I've grown to like the interpretation and playing more over time.
1) Tied with the above--Ensemble Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini, originally released on the Naive label, & more recently reissued by Arcana. Bernardini is excellent in Handel, & a potential 1st choice in the Water Music. Although I've liked Zefiro's playing even more in Handel's Trio Sonatas & early Cantatas, in a recording made for Deutsches Harmonia Mundi.
3) Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon on Sony--Tafelmusik displays flawless intonation, really impressive.
4) Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski on Naive--very good, but maybe not Minkowski's best Handel.
5) Finally, for a more challenging experience (but probably not a first or second choice), Le Concert Spirituel and Hervé Niquet on Glossa are interesting as well.

I should point out that the valveless horns on period recordings have a more rustic, belching sound than modern horns (& it can be more prominent & boisterous on certain period recordings than others, such as with Ensemble Zefiro & Le Concert Spirituel). I enjoy them, but others may not. If you don't like the sound of valveless horns, or have a general aversion to period instruments, I'd suggest Sir Neville Marriner's Phillips recording on modern instruments. That recording was Marriner's 2nd Water Music--the 1st being for Argo, and the last for EMI & Hänssler, all with the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields. In my view, the Phillips recording is Marriner's best and most recommendable version.

The finest remastering that I've heard of the Marriner Phillips recording has been in Ambient Surround Sound or AMSI, in a reissue for the Universal Eloquence label, which comes in a ASMF's Handel box set--check Amazon.de (not to be confused with the Australian Eloquence label). Though the earlier Phillips CD is perfectly good too, sound-wise. 

I agree that the Orpheus Ensemble is also good in Handel (among modern instrument groups), though their Handel recordings haven't worn as well for me over the years, while Marriner's Water Music still sounds as fresh and vital as the day I first heard it on LP. Both groups offer first rate musicians, though.


----------



## Josquin13

Sorry, I find I'm unable to edit my above post (as I'm new around here)--why do I find I can edit some posts and not others?--and wanted to add that I originally had the recent Water Music recording by Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin on my recommended list (at #3), but it accidentally got edited out before I posted. I've only listened to their recording a couple of times, but my initial impression is very positive.


----------



## Pugg

Josquin13 said:


> Sorry, I find I'm unable to edit my above post (as I'm new around here)--why do I find I can edit some posts and not others?--and wanted to add that I originally had the recent Water Music recording by Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin on my recommended list (at #3), but it accidentally got edited out before I posted. I've only listened to their recording a couple of times, but my initial impression is very positive.


You have to post 10 post in the music forum that's exclude the community forums , they don't count.


----------



## Josquin13

Thanks, Pugg, I appreciate your answering my question.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

My two favorites:


----------



## Josquin13

Fortunately, I find that my 1st & 2nd recommendations (from above) for Handel's Water Music can be heard on You Tube in their entirety, if anyone's interested:

Ensemble Zefiro, led by Alfredo Bernardini (today Zefiro is my #1 choice):






I also enjoy the very different interpretation & approach to the Water Music from L'Arte dell'Arco (as I like to own contrasting versions of my favorite music):


----------

